# SEO's      SYNTHOL!



## Mr Persistent (Jun 16, 2013)

Right guys straight away this is a touchy subject,

we have all seen this Brazilian fucking idiot who injected him self with something probably used a cattle gun and looks like a total idiot and a quick google search brings up 100's of retards like him.

Anyway here goes.. I was shocked when I spoke to a local pro who sat down with me and told me his honest gear routine (amazed at a)the high dosages b)the amount if different steroids taken.) As he was telling me everything he took I was shocked to here the word synthol! 

Soon as I here the word I think of Greg Valentino and all the other idiots. But basically he told me he uses it in his bus/tris and calves you would not know if he never told you his arms are big and defined not what most people perceive as the synthol look!

now he told me how he took it and its got me intreuged, basically iv been training for 4 years now with aas and my back chest shoulders everything responds well to training I will take measurements but my arms are poor we're taking 17inch flexed not pumped now I'm nt being funny but I need 2 inches oon these arms to make them look in preportion! Rather then abusing aas to get there I'm thinking if dabbling in some SEO's instead.


how many I guys will admit to taking it and if so what protocol did u use and what results and how quick.

There is a well known protocol on Internet it's every we're the same one but what my friend did was just inject into the muscle on days trained ie back day he would do bis chest he'd do tris and obv arm day he'd do both.


Im very interegued about this, I have another friend who is same build as me he's started it today is his 3rd day I don't know how he's feeling but he messages me yesterday saying the pain is redicioulous!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 16, 2013)

honestly I wouldn't do it at your level of development.. you shouldn't use it to get from 17 to 19.. more like 19 to get to 21+... SEO is a very useful tool, and anyone who thinks that many (if not all) of the top pros don't use it is very na?ve.. that being said.. make sure you know what you are doing


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 16, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> honestly I wouldn't do it at your level of development.. you shouldn't use it to get from 17 to 19.. more like 19 to get to 21+... SEO is a very useful tool, and anyone who thinks that many (if not all) of the top pros don't use it is very na?ve.. that being said.. make sure you know what you are doing




I appreciate what you saying I just know getting my arms to 19" is a dream of mine if I can get them there then maintain for a few month hop back on cycle, iv been taking gear aswell and my arms just don't want to grow now whilse my back my legs chest everything is coming along nice my shitty noodle arms don't wanna budge. Believe me iv tried everything and for some reason my biceps are the only muscle I can not get doms in! If I could just fill them out a little and let them be in proportion to my chest and bal and shoulders is be happy. Of course my girl says don't be silly u have big arms blah.. I haven't measured them leaving the gym I always feel good when there pumped like anyone else would but I'm really stuck for ideas and he just put that idea into my head.. Fuck I'm injecting hormones into my body what's a little SEO gonna do?


----------



## Machmood (Jun 16, 2013)

If you Don't compete I wouldn't bother, it's a lot of pinning , a lot of pain and a lot of room for error for something that doesn't do much. Seems like a waste for you


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 16, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. Lots of risks and its only going to be enhanced until you stop using the oil. I'd rather play with the types of training you do for arms and see if you can't get your muscles to grow. Unless you are rail thin to start with I think most people, especially on AAS could have 19" arms. I've had 18.5" natural arms and I don't think I am genetically gifted. I'm with SD that you shouldn't get into that for 19" arms.


----------



## c4x (Jun 16, 2013)

Tren A, test,Dbol kicker. Your arms will get where they need to be, train hard, eat right and you'll get them


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

I have done alot of research into seo's and have almost pulled the trigger several times. There's a logic that seo's assist in breaking up muscle fascia like pump training but to an even greater extent. So even when the oil is gone the muscle fascia has expended allowing for more muscle growth within the muscle fascia. It's always made sense to me. He only reason I have not done it is cause I can't inject in my calfs or biceps. Two areas that would need it the most.


----------



## independent (Jun 16, 2013)

Be careful with synthol, my penis was sore for a week.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 16, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I wouldn't do it. Lots of risks and its only going to be enhanced until you stop using the oil. I'd rather play with the types of training you do for arms and see if you can't get your muscles to grow. Unless you are rail thin to start with I think most people, especially on AAS could have 19" arms. I've had 18.5" natural arms and I don't think I am genetically gifted. I'm with SD that you shouldn't get into that for 19" arms.



We talking pumped or unpumped? I'm talking cold here.yes I was rail thin to start with I have no problem showing u guys my physique I don't know how to upload from my iPhone tho? Honestly my back is genetically good I have a good vtaper my chest grows well and my quads are coming along iv had a shoulder injury for a while iv been working around it so I don't feel they are what they can be yet..I'm literally at my wits end there like 16 1/2" cold so gotta be near 17 1/2" pumped.. Just to 19" would make me happy yeah I was stick thin to start with iv come along way but my arms just don't grow man I'm think  ready to try this shit and SEO's work by stretching the facia ready for new growth so if your taking gear and eating training right you can keep your gains from it, iv read about some of the synthol freaks with 25" arms and when yet xrayed them there was no oil it had been replaced by muscle. My friend has put 2" on his arms with it and kept it so far



c4x said:


> Tren A, test,Dbol kicker. Your arms will get where they need to be, train hard, eat right and you'll get them



I'm on test and tren now mate no luck 



dieseljimmy said:


> I have done alot of research into seo's and have almost pulled the trigger several times. There's a logic that seo's assist in breaking up muscle fascia like pump training but to an even greater extent. So even when the oil is gone the muscle fascia has expended allowing for more muscle growth within the muscle fascia. It's always made sense to me. He only reason I have not done it is cause I can't inject in my calfs or biceps. Two areas that would need it the most.



Yeah people are very uneducated in SEO's and say things like once u stop up loose all gains this is not true ur correct in the fact the oil stretches the facia leaving room for growth. With proper nurition training and rest and gear ha u stand a good chanse of keeping you gains or most of them. You wouldn't know my friend has taken synthol his arms are big and u can see all the veins n shit he put 2" on his arms and has kept it.. He was full of synthol on stage and u would never of known  



bigmoe65 said:


> Be careful with synthol, my penis was sore for a week.


i bet some idiots have actually tried it lol


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 16, 2013)

I know the feeling of small arms. Last winter I focused on eating way over my daily calorie intake which helped me put on some muscle, along with some fat. I didn't mind the fat during the winter since I know I can drop it pretty easily. I wasn't on any gear at the time and just eating clean really helped A LOT. I wish I was "on" because I probably could have put on more muscle.

Anyway I focused on hitting each body part twice a week. I kept switching the workouts around to keep my body guessing (pyramid sets, drop, tri, super, giant, burn outs) and I really made and improvement in my upper body. 

I wrote this up for the workout section over on ASF...

Two years ago I hit a plateau with my workouts, even though I changed my  diet around. I decided to contact a Military Strength and Conditioning  Coach that I still kept in touch with. After a few different workouts we  set up this routine specifically for my body type.

With this program you will hit the muscle group twice per week. I have  it set up Mon/Tues Thurs/Fri but you can switch it around a little.  Through trial and error I have found this program to benefit size and  strength. I would only recommend this type of routine to advanced  lifters. 

The routine should be ran in cycles. I like to keep it between 4-8 weeks  myself. If this is your first time using something like this, only  shoot for 4 weeks. Have your own trial and error phase. PLEASE LISTEN TO  YOUR BODY BECAUSE THIS TRAINING IS NOT FOR EVERYONE!!! I am in the gym  for around 2 hours so I bring a protein shake and banana for fuel.

Since I only use this for bulking my diet consist of high calories. My  baseline is around 2900 calories but with the "rule" of adding 500  extra, I do. Even with eating 3350 calories I still felt a bit sluggish  at first. I generally take in 4000 cal's and this is where I have enough  fuel to have a solid workout. This goes back to listening to your body!  You need enough fuel to keep the body training with this workout. 

This is by far the best workout I have used to gain size and strength.  While I was still training naturally I gained 30lbs in one year (which I  was having trouble doing without a good workout even though my diet was  good.) This of course was with the proper diet. I have my own rule... *diet, form, and weight* which I tell people all the time. 

Here is a link for this type of routine: Bodybuilding.com - What Is The Best Workout For Training Bodyparts Twice Per Week? (Haha, BB.com is actually good for a few things.)

*Monday - Back, Bi's, Legs*
Pull ups (wide grip) - 50 reps
Bent Rows - 4x10,8,8,6
DB or Cable Rows - 3x10
Straight Bar Curls - 4x10,8,8,6
Seated Alt DB Curls - 4x8-10
Preacher Curls - 3x8-10
Squats - 5x12,10,8,8,6
Deadlifts - 3x8,5,3
Extentions - 3x10-12
Standing Calf Rasies - 4x15-20

*Tuesday - Chest, Shoulders, Tri's*
Bench - 4x10,8,6,4 Every 3rd week use DB
Incline - 4x12,10,8,8
DB Flyes - 4x8-10
Seated Military Press - 4x10,8,8,6
Arnold Press - 3x8-10
Side Lateral Raises - 3x10-12
Tricep Extensions - 10,8,8,8
DB French Press - 3x8-10
Tricep Pushdowns - 3x10-12 Alt bar each week

*Thursday - Back, Bi's, Legs*
Lat Pulldowns - 3x10-12 superset with T Rows - 3x12
Hyperextensions - 3x15
BB Curls - 3 sets of 21's
Alt Hammer Curls - 3x10 superset with Cable Reverse Curls 3x10-12
Alt DB Curls - 2x Run the rack superset with Preacher Curls - 3x Stripping method
Squats - 4x10,8,8,6 superset with Leg Press - 4x12,10,10,15
Leg Extensions - 3x12-15 superset with Leg Curls 3x10-12
Lunges - 2x12
Standing Calf Raises superset with Seated - 4x15-20

*Friday - Chest, Shoulders, Tri's*
Bench Press superset with DB Flyes - 3x10-12
Incline superset with Cable Crossovers - 3x10-12
Push ups - As many as you can in 2 minutes
Side, Front, Rear Laterals, Upright Rows, and Shrugs - 2x5,4,3
Close Grip Bench Press superset with Skullcrushers - 3x12-15
One Arm French Press - 3x10-12 superset with Dips - 3xfailure
Rope Pushdowns superset with Overhead Rope Pushdowns - 3x15


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr persistent: your arms are not small you just think they are and you want them to be bigger, which is an ok goal, but what is not right is that you seem desperate to do it and ready for anything ...with all my respect here lies your problem. you really don't need to take such risks you are not a pro and will not help you in life in doing anything.  
some people do synthol in a way that it looks natural and some look ridiculous, but you cannot control the outcome, there are lots of chances of things going bad: infection, asymmetrical arms, lumps on the biceps, hematoma, pain, and most of all is that if things go bad there is no coming back from it,,,i have seen real life problems and horrors with synthol and to be fair i ve also seen some good results. Normally calves are a good site , however shoulders and arms are more problematic.
the idea that stretching the fascia thing to leave room for muscle growth is all bullshit, the fascia is not stopping your muscles from growing , it is  a part of the muscle and has a role in the development of muscles and their functioning, what next if you get really big you will stretch your skin??? + no one knows the long term effects of synthol and how it is going to look in years after injection because it will stay in your body for years.
i think you should rethink about synthol and reevaluate the reasons for wanting to do it.
instead i suggest a good routine and especially technique in lifting. your goal should be focused on how you train and enjoying it  not at the end result, this is when the results will come .


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 16, 2013)

+ the fascia will not be stretched by synthol anyways it is attached to the muscle , you stretch it but synthol sits in the muscle and affect its functioning, as synthol goes away after years, your fascia will shrink back  with your muscle and on top of that you would have wasted years of efficient muscle functioning.
to be able to stretch the fascia you need to detach it from the muscle and use LOTS of force to stretch it beyond its limits of elasticity and this can never be done with synthol, and even if you find a way of doing it , it will not help muscle grow.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 17, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> I know the feeling of small arms. Last winter I focused on eating way over my daily calorie intake which helped me put on some muscle, along with some fat. I didn't mind the fat during the winter since I know I can drop it pretty easily. I wasn't on any gear at the time and just eating clean really helped A LOT. I wish I was "on" because I probably could have put on more muscle.
> 
> Anyway I focused on hitting each body part twice a week. I kept switching the workouts around to keep my body guessing (pyramid sets, drop, tri, super, giant, burn outs) and I really made and improvement in my upper body.
> 
> ...




thanks mate this looks great I'm gonna do it funny enough I just out a thread up not long ago saying 45 mins I'm the gym is not long enough for me! Looks really good man deads after squats tho will b a killer ha cheers!



Dr.G said:


> Mr persistent: your arms are not small you just think they are and you want them to be bigger, which is an ok goal, but what is not right is that you seem desperate to do it and ready for anything ...with all my respect here lies your problem. you really don't need to take such risks you are not a pro and will not help you in life in doing anything.
> some people do synthol in a way that it looks natural and some look ridiculous, but you cannot control the outcome, there are lots of chances of things going bad: infection, asymmetrical arms, lumps on the biceps, hematoma, pain, and most of all is that if things go bad there is no coming back from it,,,i have seen real life problems and horrors with synthol and to be fair i ve also seen some good results. Normally calves are a good site , however shoulders and arms are more problematic.
> the idea that stretching the fascia thing to leave room for muscle growth is all bullshit, the fascia is not stopping your muscles from growing , it is  a part of the muscle and has a role in the development of muscles and their functioning, what next if you get really big you will stretch your skin??? + no one knows the long term effects of synthol and how it is going to look in years after injection because it will stay in your body for years.
> i think you should rethink about synthol and reevaluate the reasons for wanting to do it.
> instead i suggest a good routine and especially technique in lifting. your goal should be focused on how you train and enjoying it  not at the end result, this is when the results will come .




i guess we are all deluded in this game never satisfied I get compliments all the time but never take any notice because I'm not satisfied with what I see, I'm happy with my progress and everyone loves a compliment but I got a long way to go to get the body I want and I will take risks and I will do what others won't so call me crazy ha. Wen I think about it I dot kow why I'm so obsessed I guess I just love making people look I don't know I think all body builders are insecure that why we love looking like freaks.. I meen I would never bodybuild just to have people look at me I just love how it makes me feel and the bigger stronger I get the better I feel 
Your point is very valid tho and going to take it on board. So tempting especially seeing what it done to my friend, I would never pin in delts tho only bis and tris on days trained same protocol as my buddy



Dr.G said:


> + the fascia will not be stretched by synthol anyways it is attached to the muscle , you stretch it but synthol sits in the muscle and affect its functioning, as synthol goes away after years, your fascia will shrink back  with your muscle and on top of that you would have wasted years of efficient muscle functioning.
> to be able to stretch the fascia you need to detach it from the muscle and use LOTS of force to stretch it beyond its limits of elasticity and this can never be done with synthol, and even if you find a way of doing it , it will not help muscle grow.



you said it will not stretch then I said synthol sits in the muscle and stretches it ha, can I ask have you personally ever taken SEO's or gear or hgh?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mr Persistent said:


> We talking pumped or unpumped? I'm talking cold here.yes I was rail thin to start with I have no problem showing u guys my physique I don't know how to upload from my iPhone tho? Honestly my back is genetically good I have a good vtaper my chest grows well and my quads are coming along iv had a shoulder injury for a while iv been working around it so I don't feel they are what they can be yet..I'm literally at my wits end there like 16 1/2" cold so gotta be near 17 1/2" pumped.. Just to 19" would make me happy yeah I was stick thin to start with iv come along way but my arms just don't grow man I'm think  ready to try this shit and SEO's work by stretching the facia ready for new growth so if your taking gear and eating training right you can keep your gains from it, iv read about some of the synthol freaks with 25" arms and when yet xrayed them there was no oil it had been replaced by muscle. My friend has put 2" on his arms with it and kept it so far



Cold...I have been out of the gym for years now and recently getting back in after sorting out a low T issue that's been troubling me for like 8 years or something now. I just measured my dominant arm and its 1/8" shy of 18". I would guess they would be 17.5" right now if my BF was single digit. I am probably built differently from you. I don't think SEO is really worth it but you have to decide that for yourself. I would still try different arm training to see if you can get growth without it. I know how you feel wanting bigger arms. I've always wanted 20" arms but easier said than done. If I can't get them with some moderate AAS use then screw it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> Mr persistent: your arms are not small you just think they are and you want them to be bigger, which is an ok goal, but what is not right is that you seem desperate to do it and ready for anything ...with all my respect here lies your problem. you really don't need to take such risks you are not a pro and will not help you in life in doing anything.
> some people do synthol in a way that it looks natural and some look ridiculous, but you cannot control the outcome, there are lots of chances of things going bad: infection, asymmetrical arms, lumps on the biceps, hematoma, pain, and most of all is that if things go bad there is no coming back from it,,,i have seen real life problems and horrors with synthol and to be fair i ve also seen some good results. Normally calves are a good site , however shoulders and arms are more problematic.
> the idea that stretching the fascia thing to leave room for muscle growth is all bullshit, the fascia is not stopping your muscles from growing , it is  a part of the muscle and has a role in the development of muscles and their functioning, what next if you get really big you will stretch your skin??? + no one knows the long term effects of synthol and how it is going to look in years after injection because it will stay in your body for years.
> i think you should rethink about synthol and reevaluate the reasons for wanting to do it.
> instead i suggest a good routine and especially technique in lifting. your goal should be focused on how you train and enjoying it  not at the end result, this is when the results will come .





Dr.G said:


> + the fascia will not be stretched by synthol anyways it is attached to the muscle , you stretch it but synthol sits in the muscle and affect its functioning, as synthol goes away after years, your fascia will shrink back  with your muscle and on top of that you would have wasted years of efficient muscle functioning.
> to be able to stretch the fascia you need to detach it from the muscle and use LOTS of force to stretch it beyond its limits of elasticity and this can never be done with synthol, and even if you find a way of doing it , it will not help muscle grow.



Why should I believe your post when the antidotal evidence of hundreds of monsterious bbers would make you think otherwise?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

Machmood said:


> If you Don't compete I wouldn't bother



That's no excuse for not doing it. With this flawed logic why even use gears?

Just make sure you've done your homework, and preferably have someone guide you through it.


----------



## s2h (Jun 17, 2013)

If your not competing at a high level then using SEO is no smarter then those tools in Brazil who blow themselves all up..

Any kind of synthol/SEO compound will come with risks...for one its a ton of pinning into normally not the easiest of muscles..I tried it and I really can't see the use in it unless your top national or pro..its just no fun.

Btw most top level guys use SEO..actually painless pump is the preferred one..there's alot of stuff that top level BB's use and take that most don't know or comprehend...that's why they look like they do and most of us don't..


----------



## nspaletta (Jun 17, 2013)

If you wanna use it bro use it. Take it safely and don't overdue it you'll be fine bro. I've used it a couple time at smaller amount in my arms and have out on 1.5 so far this year and if you do it right no negative affects. Massage after injects, go deep in the muscle, and don't use too much. 
As for preference I've used painless and it was ok, but my favorite is syntherol.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 17, 2013)

those idiots in brazil are not using SEO there using some cheap oil. When you look at the cost of real seo they there is no way they could afford that shit with the amount of oil that they are putting into their bodys. People that I know that run it, spend more on SEO then HGH at times and honestly you cant even tell they are on it, meaning there bi's are not smooth and there is a nice look to it. When done correctly it can be great. I personally wouldnt run it because it hurts like hell and i all ready feel like a fucking pin cushion as is. 

As for the guys saying run dbol tren test... there is no way that will get his arms to grow 2 inches... the trust is EVERY  IFBB guy at the top levels are running site injection SEO and extreme drugs. I think SEO is a great drug and one who is against it is a hypocrite because I know all your asses will be wanting so suck on some fake ass tits.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I know all your asses will be wanting so suck on some fake ass tits.



fake, real whatever...Im down


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 17, 2013)

If you decide to use synthol, please post before and after pics


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 17, 2013)

Mr persistent: it will stretch the whole muscle and the fascia while it is inside, once it goes away you will shrink back to normal size if not smaller. the fascia will go back exactly how it was before the synthol, what i wanted to say that the idea that the fascia will stay stretched and allows muscle to grow after synthol is gone is bullshit.
Also when synthol is in your muscle , your muscle will not be functioning as it should. 
+ even if you look bigger, you yourself know that it is fake, you are fooling yourself. you might rethink it. i am just telling you this out of concern bro, really i have nothing to gain from it, i don't want you to regret it.

dieseljimmy: hey man that logic about expanding muscle fascia is just an advertising stunt....it does not work that way at all. how do i know??? i have seen muscles being dissected, and i am talking from medical knowledge, the fascia is attached to the muscle you cannot stretch it alone it is a living tissue and is not in anyways  stopping the muscle from growing, it is part of the muscle like tendons, it has a function which has nothing to do with muscle growth. also you need lots  of force to stretch a fascia, it is not a like a thin rubber that stretches alone. 

jay-steel: by the way i hate fake tits !


----------



## westb51 (Jun 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I know all your asses will be wanting so suck on some fake ass tits.




I'm the mayor of titty city


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's no excuse for not doing it. With this flawed logic why even use gears?
> 
> Just make sure you've done your homework, and preferably have someone guide you through it.



I am going to do it mate I've done my homework and I did speak to my buddy who competes who used it, I don't know what protocol to use there's one on Internet by BIG A which every one seems to use as a guideline  but my fiend told me he just used it on his bis tris delts and calves.. I'm only going to use it on my bis and tris maybe calves aswell. But he didn't follow this protocol he used it only on the days he trained the muscle



nspaletta said:


> If you wanna use it bro use it. Take it safely and don't overdue it you'll be fine bro. I've used it a couple time at smaller amount in my arms and have out on 1.5 so far this year and if you do it right no negative affects. Massage after injects, go deep in the muscle, and don't use too much.
> As for preference I've used painless and it was ok, but my favorite is syntherol.



Thanks bro I'm going to use it I wot be using either il be using a uk passed company it has the same ingredients tho but isn't as expensive as syntherol



jay_steel said:


> those idiots in brazil are not using SEO there using some cheap oil. When you look at the cost of real seo they there is no way they could afford that shit with the amount of oil that they are putting into their bodys. People that I know that run it, spend more on SEO then HGH at times and honestly you cant even tell they are on it, meaning there bi's are not smooth and there is a nice look to it. When done correctly it can be great. I personally wouldnt run it because it hurts like hell and i all ready feel like a fucking pin cushion as is.
> 
> As for the guys saying run dbol tren test... there is no way that will get his arms to grow 2 inches... the trust is EVERY  IFBB guy at the top levels are running site injection SEO and extreme drugs. I think SEO is a great drug and one who is against it is a hypocrite because I know all your asses will be wanting so suck on some fake ass tits.



my friend told me the exact same thing he spends more on SEO then on gear lol, and as for people saying take tren and dbol jeeze if I could add 2inches that easy with gear I'd be Greg Valentino now lol



HFO3 said:


> If you decide to use synthol, please post before and after pics



ok I will, I have some now and intake pics all the time to track progress .


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 17, 2013)

Makes me laugh people are quick to tell you the dangers of SEO's but will happily inject them selfs with UGL gear lmao double standards


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 17, 2013)

I wish I could upload GIF's on my iPhone I have some beautifull breast ones


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> If your not competing at a high level then using SEO is no smarter then those tools in Brazil who blow themselves all up..
> 
> Any kind of synthol/SEO compound will come with risks...for one its a ton of pinning into normally not the easiest of muscles..I tried it and I really can't see the use in it unless your top national or pro..its just no fun.
> 
> Btw most top level guys use SEO..actually painless pump is the preferred one..*there's alot of stuff that top level BB's use and take that most don't know or comprehend...*that's why they look like they do and most of us don't..



I don't doubt what you're saying here. I don't have knowledge about PRO BB cycles, synthol or any other BB secrets...   But, do you have specifics to share with us? or is that statement just your generalized opinion?


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 18, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I don't doubt what you're saying here. I don't have knowledge about PRO BB cycles, synthol or any other BB secrets...   But, do you have specifics to share with us? or is that statement just your generalized opinion?



It doesn't take a genius to realise these guys are not taking the amounts of gear that the guys on this forum are lol even people who think they are taking "big cycles" to the pros they are baby cycles, they have pure drug body's look how small they all are soon as the stop competing.. Ronnie is shrinking fast Dorian is small kev leveone is small flex wheeler is small except his synthol arms lol.. My friend who I spoke to and told me about his cycle  and synthol peptides ect he's close friends with a lot of ukifbb pros and he told me there cycles blow his out the water and I find it hard to believe because his cycle was heavy dosages and lots of compounds.  Mind blowing cycles


----------



## nspaletta (Jun 18, 2013)

Who's the uk based brand you are gonna use bro I'm always interested in trying new ones


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 18, 2013)

nspaletta said:


> Who's the uk based brand you are gonna use bro I'm always interested in trying new ones




Ukmuscleheadz synthol posing oil they are selling it on eBay! I might try that then get the painless pumps next! What ones have u used? And what results mate?


----------



## nspaletta (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll check it out. I've used mainly just painless pumps and syntherol. I like syntherol much more thinner oil seems to last longer. Claims about painless pumps being synthetic synovial fluid is bs and it was thick as fuck...best thing they have is prove. But if this uk one is that good and cheap I'm all for it!


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 19, 2013)

nspaletta said:


> I'll check it out. I've used mainly just painless pumps and syntherol. I like syntherol much more thinner oil seems to last longer. Claims about painless pumps being synthetic synovial fluid is bs and it was thick as fuck...best thing they have is prove. But if this uk one is that good and cheap I'm all for it!




Il let you in on a little secret iv already started taking it I'm a few days in day one I pinned biceps and triceps that's 8 pins and 16cc of oil lol I'm not joking the first few 2 days were painful as fuck now it's getting better I'm only pinning 2cc in the muscle traineded (I'm only pinning bis/tris) but yeah first 2 days were agony could barely take my top off still abut site now but nothing major getting better ever day. 

What I can say is that when I'm training my arms now the pump is rediciouls! In a good way and as far as arms looking big a puffy I'm seeing veins on my biceps I didn't know we're there!  I'm gonna keep to 2cc for another week then up it to 3cc!


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 19, 2013)

This is my 4th day I started when I posted this thread


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinning biceps is weird at first I always cringed at the thought of it but its not to bad actually just make sure u always aspirated with this stuff iv hit a vein 2 times just pull out and try again.. I want to do calves but I might wait till next month were I have a week of work lol I know it's gonna hurt!



only problem iv had is slight bruising! Not good with a short sleeve top on! But it's all part of the game trial and error.


----------



## nspaletta (Jun 19, 2013)

I generally mix my seo with my gear for my pins I like it that way. I use 1cc of gear with 2cc seo for each shot. I usually stay around the bis and tris as well Im to pussy to hit my calves after horror stories I've heard not being able to walk haha. But I'm gonna try it out in the next month or two


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 19, 2013)

nspaletta said:


> I generally mix my seo with my gear for my pins I like it that way. I use 1cc of gear with 2cc seo for each shot. I usually stay around the bis and tris as well Im to pussy to hit my calves after horror stories I've heard not being able to walk haha. But I'm gonna try it out in the next month or two



i have my last tren pin tomoro then I'm on just prop for a week or so before I come off. Anyway yeah you know calves is gonna hurt like a bitch! What kind of protocol did you run? And how long to see gains like iv said I'm just pinning on body parts days trained like il train back il pin bis, il train chest il pin tris if I train arms obviously il do both ect... Don't really wanna do delts either.. Maybe I will who knows lol but yeah when did u notice gains? I'm basically just shooting 2cc each time will bump to 3cc soon so far the pain on day 1 was pretty bad lol seems to get better every day tho.. And so far iv noticed the pump in my arms is crazy. What's ur experience?


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 19, 2013)

not sure about the advantage of pinning AAS in biceps etc... other than getting inflammation and other problems. AAS is absorbed by the blood does not matter where you pin it. so better do it on your butt. am i missing something here?


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 27, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> not sure about the advantage of pinning AAS in biceps etc... other than getting inflammation and other problems. AAS is absorbed by the blood does not matter where you pin it. so better do it on your butt. am i missing something here?



The only "advantage" is more places to inject lol if your pinning ED for 12 weeks plus then u need more places to pin then your glutes as you will build up scar tissue fast bro


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2013)

So, do you have any pictures of the new larger biceps


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> So, do you have any pictures of the new larger biceps



+1 for curiosity. Synthol doesn't tempt me, but I find it interesting


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 27, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> So, do you have any pictures of the new larger biceps




Not yet... I'm not doing the standard protocol plus I have ran out I'm ordering 3 125ml bottles tomorrow and will up the dose to 3ml each shot. 


Il post pic I'm about 2 months 


i don't want to add size very quick and look like the sunthol
man


----------



## blergs. (Jun 27, 2013)

Machmood said:


> If you Don't compete I wouldn't bother, it's a lot of pinning , a lot of pain and a lot of room for error for something that doesn't do much. Seems like a waste for you



agreed.


change up your bi/tri workouts .

screw that stuff its a little add on to soem pros sure. but dont ever use it as a main tool.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 27, 2013)

blergs. said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> change up your bi/tri workouts .
> ...



would never use it as a main tool... Diet is the main tool.


I've just always been curious about it and want to try I've just ordered 3 bottles of it. It's all part if the dark side of bodybuilding to me.. So far I haven't been doing the standard protocol which is a loading phase but I will once I get these new bottles. One thing I can say its a whole lot of pinning first few days I couldn't workout arms but its Gotten better. I will be posting pics. I'm just going to see what happens.

in the gym the pumps in my arms are much better and I can actually see a vein on each bicep that I couldn't before but yeah I will be taking pics give me a good few weeks.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> +1 for curiosity. Synthol doesn't tempt me, but I find it interesting


 Me too. 



Mr Persistent said:


> Not yet... I'm not doing the standard protocol plus I have ran out I'm ordering 3 125ml bottles tomorrow and will up the dose to 3ml each shot.
> 
> 
> Il post pic I'm about 2 months
> ...




3ml per shot, 375ml total? I have never seen results of anyone who has injected these oils, only the freaks on the web. That sounds like it would make you look like the web guys to me... IDK


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 27, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you would be surprised, the guy I know who uses them competes and is in great shape.. You could never tell he used a posing oil in his arms and calves. I think it does have its place but is really for more advanced users. People saying try a new arm routine seriously you think I haven't tried every trick in the book. It's genetic. Everything respond bar my arms mainly the bis the tris are ok. The thing is with this stuff it's obviously not a steroid so as far S looking like these freaks from brazil it's not going to happen using the dose I'm saying plus u have the chanse to look at your physique everyday and see what's happening if you don't like it you stop. No nasty hormone fluctuation.



on a side note then guys u see on the net are not using synthol or posing oils they are using a different oil I can't remember the name. And are injecting with cattle guns to get that volume of oil in there arms they are not following a protocol


----------



## madmax111 (Jan 3, 2015)

bigmoe65, I would like to hear about your story


----------

